# where would i be able to find the value of my motor home ?



## mhairic (Sep 20, 2010)

I have just upgraded my motorhome, and am looking to sell my old one.
i dont know where best to look to find the value of it.
it is quite old and not in great condition, so have no idea of value.
Also want to find out how much my new one is worth as think i got it for less than it is worth.
any help would be great
many thanks
Mhairi


----------



## Higgy (Sep 20, 2010)

Have a browse on Ebay at the Members Motorhomes or some of the
Auto Traders links + Motorhome Facts as they have ones for sale.


----------



## winchman (Sep 21, 2010)

Look on the sites selling them, ring up and see if they have sold, I find this best.
What are they?
I have had a few old ones so might have an idea, might be better than my current one! you might have sold it with out trying


----------



## caspar (Sep 21, 2010)

Watch similar ones on e bay and see what they go for. Also if you have the adtrader or something similar round where you live they're full of about 100+ motorhomes for sale of all ages each week.

Try posting some details on here about it and see what people on here think it's worth if that's within the rules of the site.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Sep 22, 2010)

mhairic said:


> I have just upgraded my motorhome, and am looking to sell my old one.
> i dont know where best to look to find the value of it.
> it is quite old and not in great condition, so have no idea of value.
> Also want to find out how much my new one is worth as think i got it for less than it is worth.
> ...


 
How long is a piece of string if you dont tell us the length!

What is it and what did you buy?

Peter


----------



## vwalan (Sep 22, 2010)

never mind the string how longs a piece of elastic. ?..hello peter hows you? i reckon 10 bob for the old one ,and a quid for the new one. cheers alan.


----------



## mhairic (Sep 26, 2010)

*value of motorhome*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> How long is a piece of string if you dont tell us the length!
> 
> What is it and what did you buy?
> 
> Peter


 
The one we are looking to sell is a C reg 1986 Fiat Ducato Elddis Autcirrus. 88000 miles. 2.5 diesel. bocdywork fair to poor, inside fair to poor. everthing intack, but 12 volt not working was up till last month. had damp, but been repaired. new disks and brakes, only done 10 miles since fitted

New one is a Mercedes Elddis Autocirrus 1989 G plate. 44000 miles. everything working. inside and outside in mint condition. very very tidy for year. no rust, new tyres, serviced every year.

anyone with any ideas of values would be a great help.
Not sure how best to sell on old one. thinking spares or repairs, but any comments would be of real use
mhairi


----------



## Firefox (Sep 30, 2010)

When they get to that age, condition is more important than mileage or anything else.

It doesn't sound like that is on your side. I'll stick my neck out and say around £1200 +/- £600 depending on condition of parts. It may be worth more in parts but everything would depend on the big components like fridge, cooker, water heater etc.

Bearing in mind a new 3 way fridge can cost upwards of £500 alone, some decent working parts can make all the difference.


----------



## winchman (Sep 30, 2010)

Firefox said:


> When they get to that age, condition is more important than mileage or anything else.
> 
> It doesn't sound like that is on your side. I'll stick my neck out and say around £1200 +/- £600 depending on condition of parts. It may be worth more in parts but everything would depend on the big components like fridge, cooker, water heater etc.
> 
> Bearing in mind a new 3 way fridge can cost upwards of £500 alone, some decent working parts can make all the difference.


I dont think you are far out with that price


----------



## mhairic (Oct 6, 2010)

Firefox said:


> When they get to that age, condition is more important than mileage or anything else.
> 
> It doesn't sound like that is on your side. I'll stick my neck out and say around £1200 +/- £600 depending on condition of parts. It may be worth more in parts but everything would depend on the big components like fridge, cooker, water heater etc.
> 
> Bearing in mind a new 3 way fridge can cost upwards of £500 alone, some decent working parts can make all the difference.



many thanks for your reply, 
think i will try the spares route
thanks again


----------

